# 1.0 Ohm Cubis Coil Cape Town



## ChadB (1/1/17)

Hi guys,
Happy New Year to you all! 
Coil burnt out this am and lost my extras, anyone know of any stores in Cape Town open today that have stock of the above coil? 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubiSparks (1/1/17)

VapeMob state that they are open on Public Holidays. Where are you at? They have several branches and all have stock, I checked...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/1/17)

Vapemob is closed...
https://www.vapemob.co.za/festive-season-trading-hours/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (1/1/17)

Awesome thanks a lot! Will go past the one in Long street. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (1/1/17)

Dubz said:


> Vapemob is closed...
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/festive-season-trading-hours/



 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubiSparks (1/1/17)

@Chad B - Read @Dubz post above - They are closed -Only other place may be Vapeshop in Canal Walk.... Check online first and ring them up...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

